# any electicians in essex ?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

hello 
im Daniel 22 from clacton in essex and am looking to see if any one is looking for a electrician's Mate or maybe even if thers an Apprenticeship going ?
any info of hellp would be great thanks Daniel


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

try asking at the local electrical factors, the stores manager or rep may be able to point you to someone local.:thumbsup:


----------

